
The in-game music of Turrican 2 [video] - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNAWNEBXxps
======
beloch
Now that MAME and various other emulators can be used in browsers, the
plethora of video-game-play videos out there strike me as a bit of a bandwidth
waste.

e.g. The HD stream of this video is 64 MB. The install files for the Amiga
version of Turican 2 are about 1 MB.

How awesome would it be if there was a site where you could record an emulator
play-session that would be played back for other people using emulation rather
than captured video/sound? Not only would such a site use far less bandwidth,
it could have some killer features like, "TAKE CONTROL". i.e. Say you're
watching somebody's play-through of an an old game. When you get the urge to
actually play that game, it's just a single click away!

There's definitely an opportunity here.

~~~
hoodoof
>> There's definitely an opportunity here.

A technical opportunity, not a business opportunity.

------
propter_hoc
The composer is Chris Huelsbeck [0]. Unquestionably one of the most important
Western video game music composers.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Huelsbeck](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_Huelsbeck)

------
bishop74
I remember meeting Chris Huelsbeck on one of those videogame trade shows in
Cologne, Germany. He was a really humble and friendly guy, who'd chat with
anyone. I was lucky to buy one of his first CDs, which featured most of the
Turrican tracks. Also, thanks to the Factor 5 programmers who wrote the Amiga
version !! Insanely talented, I still look up to them these days.

------
hoodoof
Turrican 2 on Amiga - my favorite platformer of all time.

I've played it end to end so many times I can't count.

